# RBT Club Wars Group Brew / June '13 Meeting



## cripple469 (24/5/13)

_(Copied and pasted from the RBT email)_


Just wanted to let everyone know about our next meeting/club wars brew day that is fast approaching. There will be a Queensland Homebrew Conference this year during the weekend of July 13th. We have agreed to participate in a Club Wars competition with the other 6 clubs in Queensland (pretty much all the Brisbane guys).  The idea is that all of the clubs get a set amount of ingredients to brew a beer and then there will be a tasting at the conference and popular choice vote to decide the winner. We should get as many of us down to Brisbane for this conference as we can!

Ingredients:

4.5 kg Pale 2-row
500 g Wheat malt
250 g Light Crystal
250 g Dark Crystal

40 g EKG
40 g Saaz
40 g Centennial

US-05 (American Ale Yeast)
S-04 (British Ale Yeast)

We can use as much of the ingredients as we want, but can't add anything else. We will be having the brew day at Josh Allen's house on June 1st at 1 pm. If you are interested in participating please fill out the Survey Monkey survey at the link below with your name and whether you are going to attend or not. If you have any comments and/or suggestions about the brew day, please feel free to comment in the comment box provided. The plan is to have everyone attending bring $10-$15 for pizza and we will brew our beer for the comp. We will also be filming a short 3-4 minute video to show at the conference. You can be a part of this if you want, but don't feel obligated to do this. Everyone should also bring a little more beer than you normally would so we don't drink all of Josh's brew.  This is also a great chance to see Josh's Heat Exchange Recirculating Mash System (HERMS) in action! Get excited about a great brew day with awesome beers from our local homebrewers!

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/LM69C89

This brew will be for the Queensland Homebrew Conference which is being held the weekend of July 13th. Details for the conference can be found at http://www.theqhc.com.au/.

Once we figure out the number of attendees, they will be notified of Josh's address, video ideas, and comments/suggestions for the recipe.


----------

